# Perimeter Security



## discostud (Dec 1, 2008)

Since most homesteads are on large areas of land in order to produce food or gather supplies from, how can you with merely survivalist tools secure such a large perimeter against crazy people or hungry wildlife? What kind of tricks are there to knowing someone's 200 yards away while your asleep aside from dogs?


----------



## ke4sky (Oct 21, 2008)

*Home security tips*

*Secure your home at the property line:*
A burglar or other intruder looks for two elements when selecting a target, he has to be able to get in and out quickly, and he must remain unseen.

If either one of these conditions doesn't exist, usually he will probably move on to the next house. The best place to discourage or deter an intruder is at the property line.

*Use Open Space*
Clear vegetation which may be used for concealment

*Use Barriers*
Install fencing. Even a few strands of barbed wire is a deterrent

*Use Sound Alarms*
Something as simple as trip wires attached to metal cans full of rock which will make noise is a deterrent, Keep guinea fowl, geeese or dogs as animal alarms

*Use Perimeter lighting*
Keeping your property well lit at night. Make sure your lights illuminate darker areas like back doors and windows, shrubbery, walkways and entrances to your garage and basement.

*Use Motion sensors*
Link outdoor lighting to motion sensors which will startle an intruder by instantly drowning him in light.

*Use timers for interior lights*
Look for timers that stagger times when your lights go on from day to day to prevent an obvoius pattern from being established. Leave a radio on tuned to a talk station. You want your empty home to sound and look occupied.

*Use Security cameras*
Security cameras are useful for home defense. Even "dummy" cameras may be a deterent. Inexpensive web cameras can be linked to a PC and alarm system in your home and triggered by a motion sensor or perimeter alarm to send their video feed with pre-recorded message to the alarm monitoring company to send help immediately.

*Use Maximum Security deadbolts*
Install deadbolts on every entry door! Use Grade 2 or higher, offering the best security. A good choice is the Schlage Grade 1 Maximum Security deadbolt. If you have an attached garage ensure there's a deadbolt between the passageway from house and garage.

*Join Neighborhood Watch*
Get to know your neighbors and plan together for your collective security. The least expensive security is to turn on the eyes and ears of your neighborhood. Community policing programs, like Neighborhood Watch, have shown great success in reducing property crime around the world.

*Don't advertise your absence*
Put away sports and farm equipment, lawn mowers, portable grills and bicycles. If you leave valuable possessions outside, burglars will wonder what you have inside.

*If you go on vacation*
Have mail and newspaper delivery stopped and arrange to have your yard maintained and your driveway shoveled. Notify a neightbor or friend that you will be out of town and ask that they keep a watchful eye on your house.

Ask them to park in your driveway or parking space to make it appear that you are home. Lock your car while it's in the driveway. Always lock your car when it's in the driveway or parked in front of your house. Not only will you protect your car, you will prevent anyone from stealing your garage door opener, which would give them easy access to your home.

Make sure that you include a deadbolt on the door leading from your garage to your house, in case anyone gains entry to your garage.

*Trim hedges and shrubs*
Do not give an intruder a place to hide while breaking into your home. Keep all of your bushes trimmed and your hedges low.

*Secure windows*
The most common entry point for burglars is a ground level window at the side or rear of the house.

Strong perimeter security makes an intruder's job difficult and he will look somewhere else.

Crime Prevention Tips - Fairfax County, Virginia


----------



## hague720 (Dec 21, 2008)

Ive got a thread going on another part entitled " Bargain basement CCTV" that might be of some use in certain quarters....

Cheers Thomas , North Wales , UK


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

My gated community has a guard house and roving security patrols. We also have a camera system and motion sensors and a series of inner and outer locking doors and gates that require separate keys.


----------



## hague720 (Dec 21, 2008)

Its nice to have the space to breathe and get of the fair ground ride , 

Place i lived three houses ago , the public could come right up besides the front windows....

Beside a security risk it was mentally invasive , you never thought the world would leave ya alone .

As well as the never ending threat of someone coming thro the windows

Man needs his space...

Thomas , North Wales , UK


----------



## Tex (Oct 31, 2008)

Get to know your neighbors, so you can watch out for each other and have each others' cell phone numbers in your phone. I only have 6 neighbors within 100 yards, so it's pretty easy for me.

Last week, I got a call from a neighbor. He was following someone who pulled out of another neighbor's driveway with an ATV on a trailer. I called that neighbor and it was a friend, so I called the neighbor following him before something happened. We all have dogs and can tell when someone is near another's house.

I try to walk my dogs around the neighborhood 3 or 4 nights/week. I usually meet someone new and I'm a deterrant to crime.(even if it's teenagers speeding in my neighborhood)


----------



## StillStanding (Jan 24, 2009)

I don't know. We have fence all the way around the place and still got some drunk showing up in the middle of the night last weekend. Think in terms of multiple layers of defense. Low profile (no visible assets), neighbors, fence, dog, your own presence, firearms if it comes to that.


----------



## pubwvj (Dec 13, 2008)

Fencing.
Dogs.
No lights.

Fencing slows the movement of things.

Dogs are hyper alert and have senses far sharper than ours.
The dogs talk as needed and tell us what they notice.
The dogs are a pack and work as a team.

No lights because lights help intruders but hinder the dogs.


----------



## Largecar (Jan 30, 2009)

My place can't be seen from the road. The gate just has a warning sign on it. It has a barb wire fence that was there when I bought the land. The driveway to the place winds around to a clearing where our 2nd fence is located, this one is more fortified and has a buzzer that alerts to motion. We have 4 dogs that don't like strangers and other than the animals we dont have any noise going on. Then there are the traps I have placed in areas that would hurt and deter anyone trespassing.


----------



## SurvivalNut (Nov 13, 2008)

*Security geese*

I regulary visited an elderly man with a pet goose. Nastiest SOB (the goose) you could imagine. Had no fear of coyotes or neighborhood dogs. Would keep visitors in their car. It would ram people and loud as a horn. 
Questions:
Would they be easier to keep in a SHTF to feed than a dog? How messy are they? (you know-droppings). With clipped wings is a 4 foot fence enough? How long do they live? What breed is best? Male or female? Are Canadian Geese pacifists? (LOL)


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

Geese are very aggressive but can't really hurt you. They will rush you and spread their wings while hissing and honking. The worst damage they can do is from biting. It feels like getting pinched really hard. Most people and animals are scared of geese because it's like "WTF is going on!?!" Geese are most likely to rush small children or anything that's about the same size as them. If you're bigger then the goose they just stick their neck out and hiss. 

As for droppings the will mow a lawn flat in days and leave grass / liquid droppings everywhere. A 4' fence should be fine. If you feed them on a regular basis they will always come back at feeding time. You just need to show them the feed.

Since Canada Geese are migratory it's very hard to get them to stay even if you feed them all the time. White geese are much better for this. They love to stick around an easy food source. They also get used to humans and if treated well lose most of their aggressive qualities.

Canada geese are actually the most aggressive and stand off ish of all geese.


----------

